# front panel USB conectors to mainboard



## knight rider (Mar 30, 2007)

hello i need to connect two USB connectors to the mainboard conection but there are more
pins that plugs one usb cable has 4 small plugs each one has a reading which says :
Data + 2 , gnd 2 , vcc 2 data - 2 and the other usb conections read like this . DAta - 1

vcc 1 Data + 1 gnd 1 put i dont know how to conect them on the ports on board, can you

please help me? the main board is a serie M920 p4 series, V1.2 VT8753/september 2001


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

This is a pretty universal pinout for most motherboard USB connectors. Obviously, you should see the pinout in your manual too.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

I believe your motherboard is a PC Chips M920, Ver. 1.2 VT8753, not a serie 920 whatever that may be. It really makes no difference since USB pinouts are standard.

According to the PC Chips website you should have two 9 pin USB headers on the motherboard. Each header should support two USB front panel connectors. Any connector that is marked as 1 is for one USB connector, and any connector marked 2 is the other front panel connector.

Although you have 9 pins on the header and one spot where the pin is missing on that header only 4 wires connect to each side of the header. Separate the connectors, *DO NOT PUT A CONNECTOR MARKED AS 2 ON THE SAME SIDE OF THE HEADER AS A CONNECTOR MARKED 1. *

Download the manual for the board at this site;

http://www.pcchips.com.tw/PCCWeb/Do...anual&DetailDesc=M920(V1.2)&MenuID=45&LanID=2

Refer to page 19 of the manual and make sure you have the board orientated so that you know where pin #1 is located on the header you choose to use. On USB connections pin #3 will be behind pin #1, pin #5 will be behind pin #3 and pin #7 will be behind pin #5. Behind Pin #7 will be a blank spot (pin missing).

Pin #2 is adjacent to pin #1. Immediately behind pin #1 will be pin #2, behind pin #2 will 
be pin # 4, pin #6 will be behind pin #4, pin #8 will be behind pin #6, and pin #10 will be 
behind pin #8. *Pin #10 WILL NOT BE USED.*

VCC #1 should be connected to pin #1. Data -1 should go on pin #3. Data +1 should go on pin #5. Ground #1 should go on pin #7.

VCC #2 should be connected to pin #2. Data -2 should go on pin #4. Data +2 should go on pin #6. Ground #2 should go on pin #8.

Attached is a photo of a standard USB pinout.


----------



## knight rider (Mar 30, 2007)

winkpro thank you very much for the explanation on the USB pinout it help me a great deal

you are very kind.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

You're very welcome. :up:


----------

